# Bank fishing in and around Paulding county



## hart8828 (Jun 29, 2010)

Hello we are new to the area. We are looking for some place to fish from the bank. We fish for what ever bites. Pay lake are fine as long as there is fish in them. lol We are in the south west part of Paulding county.


----------



## warronl (Jun 30, 2010)

I haven't tried it yet, but I hear that Argo's Lake off Goldmine Rd is pretty good.


----------



## Tom&Jake (Jun 30, 2010)

Theres a couple catch and release lakes in white oak park.


----------



## hart8828 (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Randall (Jul 2, 2010)

I went over to White Oak Park today with the family for a picnic for the first time. The pond in the back looks good. It has some one and two pound bass that were feeding right on the shoreline and I saw a guy catch what looked like a three or four pounder.


----------



## hart8828 (Jul 3, 2010)

Argo's Lake off Goldmine Rd. is  closed. drove there today and the gate is chained and locked with a hand sign that said to resect the residents that live on the lake. it is closed.


----------



## .HOLD EM HOOK. (Jul 3, 2010)

lillie pad lake off belmont rd new ga


----------



## hart8828 (Jul 3, 2010)

Hold em is there a sign for the lake? is this a pay lake. Pulled it up on Bing maps. looks good


----------



## warronl (Jul 3, 2010)

hart8828 said:


> Argo's Lake off Goldmine Rd. is  closed. drove there today and the gate is chained and locked with a hand sign that said to resect the residents that live on the lake. it is closed.



$*%+!!!!


----------



## warronl (Jul 3, 2010)

hart8828 said:


> Argo's Lake off Goldmine Rd. is  closed. drove there today and the gate is chained and locked with a hand sign that said to resect the residents that live on the lake. it is closed.



Wow! I'm sorry, I had no idea.


----------



## Jason Taylor (Jul 3, 2010)

there is no sign for the lilly pad lake a.k.a roses go south on 61 towards villa rica about a mile past the four way stop in new ga you will turn left on sweetwater bend follow it all the way to the lake I think its $5 per person.The top lake is about 30acres the bottom lake is about the same size just no pads.while theres plenty of bank access it is limited.


----------



## hart8828 (Jul 3, 2010)

warronl said:


> Wow! I'm sorry, I had no idea.



It was opened earlyer this year I remember seeing the sign at 278 and gold mine rd for a few weekends then it was gone.


----------

